# TNT Stuffing Recipes



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2005)

Please post your Tried and True stuffing recipes here.  

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Make cornbread as normal either from scratch or by directions on box
Crumble into same pan. Add chopped celery, cut up boiled eggs, chopped and sauteed onions, and chicken broth or turkey drippings to wet down, not drowning in it though. Add poultry seasoning to taste. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until goldan and slightly crisp on top. The time will vary depending on ovens. Sometimes it's only 20 minutes sometimes 40 minutes.


----------



## QSis (Nov 7, 2005)

I love my stepmom's stuffing the best.    

It's your basic bread stuffing, made with 2 bags of seasoned Arnold's or Pepperidge Farm dried stuffing, plus EXTRA Bell's seasoning (poultry seasoning), which is mixed with diced celery and onions that have been sauteed in a stick of butter.  Add chicken stock and the kicker, which is two pounds of browned breakfast sausage (e.g. Jimmy Dean bulk sausage).

Soooooo good!

Lee


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been posting many of the stuffing and dressing recipes that I have.  However, there's only one that's TNT.  Here's the link:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/cornbread-stuffing-tnt-16218.html


----------



## htc (Nov 10, 2005)

*Home made "stove top" stuffing*

In a baggie or container mix:

4 tablespoons instant minced onion 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 tsp onion powder
3 tablespoons parsley flakes 
1 1/2 teaspoons poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
4 cups bread cubes (rec: Alan's onion bread)

TO PREPARE STUFFING 
1 cup water 
1 boullion cube
1 tbsp butter or oil

1. slice bread into cubes & bake at 300 for 45 min.
2. toss bread cubes in w/ seasoning
3. boil water & add boullion & butter. Add in 2 cups of bread mix. Mix thoroughly & leave on stove, covered (with stove turned off) for 20 min.

Don't worry if it looks too soft when you mix it in, I thought the same thing, leaving it covered, it comes together just like the boxed stuff.  

I'm going to make more of the breading stuff so I can have it on hand when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's the recipe I use...it actually came from my husband's ex-mother-in-law. She gave it to me, saying she knew her daughter would never make it. I have made a few changes.

Ingredients:
2 boxes chicken flavor instant stuffing mix
1-1/2 stick butter, melted, divided
3 cups chicken broth
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
4-6 cloves minced garlic, or 1 tbl jarred minced garlic
approx. 1 cup mayonaisse (NOT salad dressing)
2 cups chopped cooked chicken or turkey
3 eggs
1 cup milk

Directions: In medium bowl, mix together stuffing mix, 1 stick melted butter and chicken broth. Put half this mixture in buttered casserole (I use small or medium old speckled porcelain covered steel roaster) and set aside. Microwave or saute celery, onions and garlic in remaining butter (may substitute olive oil or bacon grease) until onions are translucent and celery is tender. Combine with chicken and mayonnaise. Top with remaining stuffing mixture. Beat eggs in milk, and pour slowly over top. You may have to stab with a knife a few times to help milk mixture soak in. Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees, and bake casserole, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Turn heat down to 350, and bake about another 60 minutes, or until bubbling and crusty on top and bottom.

*You can vary this recipe in all sorts of ways, with your imagination being the limit.
If you use oysters, include their liquor for part of the broth called for, and mix the chopped oysters in with the top layer of stuffing. I frequently make my stuffing ahead of time and freeze it. When I do that, I wait untill it's thawed (in the fridge or a cooler) and ready to cook, to add the oysters, and just poke them into the top. I figure they've all been previously frozen by they get to Southern Il, and want to play it safe.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 11, 2005)

My Granny's stuffing - sorry I can't give exact quantities - this is one of those 'taste as you go' recipes! But this is what I do for a 4 quart casserole dish.

2 loaves of bread (I use 1 each white and whole wheat), laid out on cookie sheets for two days to dry out a little, then torn into 'bite-size' chunks

5 stalks celery, medium diced ( use the leaves, too)
2 medium onions, medium diced
2 finely shredded carrots

Saute the above in half a stick of butter and a little oil, til translucent. While sauteeing, add:

Salt/pepper - I use a lot - the mixture actually tastes salty, but remember, you're going to mix it with all that bread.

Lots of sage, thyme, marjoram, and a little garlic and onion powder; about 2 tablespoons dried parsley

After the onions/celery/spices are translucent, add a stick of butter, and a half can of chicken stock. Add the shredded carrot and parsley. 

In a big bowl, pour the above over the torn bread 'chunks', and mix well; taste for seasoning. If you can't taste the herbs, add more. If it seems dry, add more chicken stock. The stuffing should be moist, but not 'goopy'.

Place mixture in a buttered casserole dish, and bake for 30-45 minutes to give it a nice crunchy topping.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2005)

This is the one my mom has been making forever. I made it last year & will be making it again this year. Last year, my mom said it was better than when she made it. Guess that may have been because she didn't have to make it. 

Sage Dressing

6C crumbled cornbread
6C. crumbled biscuits
1/2 to 1C. chopped onion
6tsp. sage
1/2tsp. pepper
1/2 stick margarine, melted
3 to 6C chicken broth
1C. chopped celery(optional)
2-3tsp. salt
2 eggs, beaten

Mix all ingredients well. Bake in greased pan at 350F for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 23, 2005)

I always make bread dressing. I usually make my own bread cubes from the Make-a-Mix cookbook. Otherwise, I use dried bread dressing from the store (right now we have Pepperidge Farm). First I cook chopped onion and sliced celery (about a cup of each, I'd guess) in half a stick of butter (sometimes I use a little more). I toss this in my bread cubes, along with poultry seasoning (I just keep adding it until it tastes right). Slowly add chicken broth and keep mixing it in, until it is the consistency you want. I like mine pretty moist, but not wet. Last (and this is one of the most important parts!) add a good-sized glob of prepared yellow mustard and mix in. I don't stuff the turkey with it. I put it in a casserole that has been sprayed with Pam and bake it.

 Barbara


----------



## letscook (Nov 24, 2005)

I fry up some 6-8 slices of bacon cut up , 1 lg onions cut up, 2 stalks celery cut up saute in butter till all is soft then added liquid and and all to one bag bread cubed stuffing and add chicken broth till all wet and let it set till absorbed and add more if needed. I used the seasoned bread and bake till


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I didn't use any single reicipe given here.  But I did look at all of them, and severaly that were given to me previously on D.C.  I looked at the ratios of veggies to bread, to herbs and spices.  I then made my own dressing/stuffing with fresh baked bread, cut into croutons and dried in the oven, sage, onion and celery, breadfast sausage links, with turkey broth made by boiling the necks and gizzards, salt, & pepper, sage, and oregano.

The stuffing/dressing came out perfect, for the first time ever!  And I owe it all to my freinds at D.C.  As I am so fond of saying, cooking is the ability to adapt what you learn from others and create something that is your very own.  

You pointed me in the right direction, and I adapted your recipes into something that I truly love at the Thanksgiving table.  Again, thank you all, even though this wasn't my thread.

I just hope that someone had equally good results from my advise about how to roast a turkey.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I don't call it stuffing but do call it dressing.......I think it depends on where you live or where your parents were from.


*T's Sage Dressing

*Lightly toast a loaf of bread. Tear up into bite size pieces and put into an extra large mixing bowl. 
In a saute pan add 4 tbsp. butter and saute 1 cup diced onions and 1 cup diced celery. Saute till tender. Put mixture in mixing bowl with your bread. Add 1/2 tsp kosher salt, 1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper, 1 tsp dried parsley, 1 tsp dried rosemary, 1 tsp dried sage, 1/2 tsp dried thyme, 1/2 tsp poultry seasoning. Pour over the mixture 1/2 can of Swanson Low Sodium Chicken Broth. Mix all this together..........you may need to add a little more chicken broth. You don't want it too dry or too wet so add a little at a time. Taste....you may have to add a little more of any of the above herbs/seasonings. I usually start out with adding a little extra S & P then move on to adding a little more poultry seasoning then sage.....tasting after adding each.
Pour into a greased baking pan or casserole dish. Bake at 350 degrees covered for 20 minutes then uncovered 10 minutes or until top is browned to your liking.

You can add Oysters for Oyster Dressing.........just cook them in come chicken broth with celery, onion, salt and pepper. Then add them to your dressing mixture before baking.


----------



## Constance (Nov 29, 2005)

I ended up making mine a little differently than usual this year. I used the same proportions as in my recipe posted above, but left out the chicken and mayo, added oysters and chopped smoked sausage, and mixed it all together rather than layering. I doubled the recipe, and used 2 boxes chicken flavor stuffing mix, and 2 boxes of the new herb flavor stuffing mix. It turned out to be the best I've ever made.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 29, 2005)

"Stuffing" and "Dressing" are really the same thing.  The only difference is that "Stuffing" gets stuffed into the bird, and "Dressing" dresses the plate.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 29, 2005)

i made this quickly last night to go with our belated turkey (we went to my sister's house for thanksgiving, and didn't get any leftovers  ). 

*bucky's quick stuffing*

2 cups celery, diced
2 cups red onion, diced
6 links of turkey sausage, casing removed
1 large granny smith apple, peeled, cored, and diced
1 large cortland apple, peeled, cored, and diced 
1 bag of pepperidge farm bread cubes for stuffing
3 slices of pepperidge farm health nut bread, cubed
2 tbsps toatsed/shelled sunflower seeds
2 tbsps toasted/shelled pumpkin seeds
3 tbsps butter
3 tbsps canola oil
5 sage leaves, chiffonade
1 tsp fresh thyme leaves
1 14 oz. can of turkey or chicken stock
sea salt and fresh cracked black pepper to taste

in a skillet over medium-high heat, add 1 tbsp each of butter and oil, and brown the sausage, chopping it down into small chunks as it cooks. set aside in a very large bowl.

add remaining butter and oil, turn heat to high, and sweat the onions and celery. add the thyme and sage. when the onions are just beginning to carmelize, add them to the bowl with the sausage. deglaze the skillet with some of the stock, and add the liquid to the bowl.

add the bag of stuffing, apples, seeds, and bread cubes to the bowl, and toss to distribute everything. add salt and pepper to taste. pour into a deep, clear glass baking dish (that has been sprayed with a non-stick cooking spray like pam), pressing down gently to flatten it out. drizzle remaining stock evenly over the stuffing, so that you can see a little liquid beginning to pool on the bottom. this is the key to getting it right. too much stock on the bottom, and it will be too mushy; to little, and it will be dry. err on the dry side, because you can always add more stock as it bakes.

put into a 350 degree oven for 1 hour.  remove from oven, brush top with melted butter, turn heat up to 450, and put back in oven for another 10 minutes or so to crisp the top and edges.


----------

